# Virtual Copy or Duplicate Work Around on the Phone?



## reidthaler

Any good ideas that preserve working in DNG?  Exporting to the iPhone camera roll and re-importing will only return a message that the photo has been skipped since it's already in LR.

I can make a JPG, but that defeats a RAW workflow.

Ideas beside making a VC on the desktop?

Thanks,


Reid


----------



## Jim Wilde

I'm not following you here. What do you mean by "preserve working in DNG"?


----------



## reidthaler

I’m wanting to make a copy so i can process as black and white. Lightroom mobile has no VCs, and i cant duplicate an image


----------



## Johan Elzenga

Select the image, then tap on the three dots in the upper right corner. That will give you a menu with several options. The second option is 'Copy to...'. Doesn't that do what you want?


----------



## Jim Wilde

JohanElzenga said:


> Select the image, then tap on the three dots in the upper right corner. That will give you a menu with several options. The second option is 'Copy to...'. Doesn't that do what you want?


I think all that does is add the photo to another collection, but it's the same photo.
The desktop version of LRCC does have a true "make a copy" option, which is actually a full copy of the original, not a VC, but can be separately processed. The copy would, however, sync back down to Classic as a VC.


----------



## Johan Elzenga

Jim Wilde said:


> I think all that does is add the photo to another collection, but it's the same photo.
> The desktop version of LRCC does have a true "make a copy" option, which is actually a full copy of the original, not a VC, but can be separately processed. The copy would, however, sync back down to Classic as a VC.


Seems you're right. I thought that it would make a real copy (just like the desktop version), but it doesn't. It seems you have to use a desktop version of Lightroom (Lr CC or Lr Classic) to do this.


----------

